# Soft Jaws



## Old Iron (Jun 20, 2012)

The vise I got with the K & T Milwaukee Horizontal Mill only had one jaw. So I figured I'd make some soft jaws for it first.

This is the first time I've really use the mill other than just messing around with it. I had some 1 1/2 X 2 6160 Aluminum so I split it on the 2 inch side. Then I put on a slab mill and cut it down. All cuts are .500 DOC.

Heres a couple pictures for you viewing pleasure.What would we do with out Horizontal Mills?

Paul


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have never seen a horizontal used  look at those chips
steve


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 20, 2012)

A lot of then shot about 3 ft from the mill. I had a real mess to clean up. If you look at the pictures you'll see some taking off.

Paul


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 20, 2012)

oh ya i see them
i learned to put up surrounds when i was filling my welders with chips from a flycutter
lucky they didnt hurt anything
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 20, 2012)

how deep can you go per pass?
it likes that aluminum


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 20, 2012)

It is Al. taking 1/2 depth cut I could take more but that put it close to the finish size. The most I've taken on steel 1018 was .250. But then I'm not using coolant so I'm not pushing it.

I'll be running some 1018 soon so mI'll get a short movie and post it.

Paul


----------

